# Covid-19 - Boredom Beating Activities



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Given that lots of us will have lots of time on our hands, post your resolutions on how to fill the spare time with acquiring a new skill etc. to help keep us sane.

Farmer’s fingers permitting, mine is to learn Touch Typing via an internet tutor application. 

I wall upstate u as I goo?

TerrrRy


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Well the main thing thats worrying me is I cant go swimming anymore and I aint jumping in the Upper Tees as its flipping freezing in summer! I went cycling yesterday but my knees are so knackered and Im too fat.

I am however saved as today I found my own personal trainer so I shall be locked in a room with her for the next three months. Goodbye.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I'm far too busy to even contemplate taking on anything else to occupy my day. 

Ray.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I am thinking of cutting our 2.5 acres of weeds......

With a pair of nail scissors .....

That should keep me busy....

Just been out and done three or four blades of dandelion,

Knees are not over happy... but...

Does anyone have any good back pain cures ? 🤕


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

A hot water bottle tucked into your belt Dave. Of course with hot water in it!

Ray.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

raynipper said:


> A hot water bottle tucked into your belt Dave. Of course with hot water in it!
> 
> Ray.


Nah

Fill it with Scotch, FAR better !!!! :smile2:

Andy


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Down Dog have an Intro to yoga app that has free sessions for the next month or two. I've had a go the last couple of nights n fairly knocked up a sweat - possibly due to not removing scarf n gilet before starting! A bit difficult when you have to keep an eye on the screen but once you get the hang you'd just go by the audio.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Apparently the Royal Opera House will stream live ballet n opera during the outbreak.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Pilates is fantastic for bad backs!

We attended, for some time, Clinical (run by qualified physiotherapists) Pilates classes. They assess your needs in a one to one session and then direct you to a suitable class. At first we were in "rehabilitation class" where we were carefully watched and assessed. Once our backs were on the mend we could choose any class that we liked.

I cannot stress enough that a qualified physiotherapist is the way to go. Osteo, chiro or any "path" is not trained by the NHS to very high standards.

Our local clinic, which is in the same building as a GP surgery, is even running one to one sessions so that people can be in a clinical setting. You then go home with a sheet of exercises aimed at your ability. You can return as often as you like (and can afford) for extra help or to move on to a higher level of fitness.

The same clinic is helping the GP surgery by triaging all people complaining of "pain". One young man had stubbed his toe and wanted to see a doctor. The physio triaged him and asked if he had taken any pain relief "no". When did it happen? "this morning". Have you put ice on it? "what?". 
Now we know why the NHS is sinking under the strain


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

barryd said:


> Well the main thing thats worrying me is I cant go swimming anymore and I aint jumping in the Upper Tees as its flipping freezing in summer! I went cycling yesterday but my knees are so knackered and Im too fat.
> 
> I am however saved as today I found my own personal trainer so I shall be locked in a room with her for the next three months. Goodbye.


My shoulders are knackered so can´t follow her instruction as much as would like to and have that shape. :grin2:

At least 1 hour every morning with my German course. Usually 1 1/2 - 2 hours walking with Mr. Mot.

If I feel like it a bit of housework if I don´t who cares nobody else in the house.

I should start clearing up in the workshop and up in the big room, but can´t muscle up the enthusiasm.
Plenty to do here, I´m never bored, but then I have been used to my own company for sometime now and do you know I can even make my self larf. :grin2:

I tried to put a video of me laughin but it wouldn´t accept it:- Your post contains inappropriate content. Please remove the link and submit again.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

JanHank said:


> My shoulders are knackered so can´t follow her instruction as much as would like to and have that shape. :grin2:
> 
> At least 1 hour every morning with my German course. Usually 1 1/2 - 2 hours walking with Mr. Mot.
> 
> ...


Try putting some clothes on next time.


----------



## baldlygo (Sep 19, 2006)

To go to our French supermarket I was told all I needed was a signed attestation. gloves and a mask ...they lied... when I got there I found everyone else had clothes on!


----------



## bc109 (Sep 17, 2016)

Love the piccy of your cat !
We used to have two pictures of our daughters with hubbies by the front door, but now they are both divorced, we have piccies of our two lovely cats now both deceased. Such a lot of memories.

Bill


----------



## baldlygo (Sep 19, 2006)

On a distant planet two aliens were having a discussion.
"So how did all the Earthlings die?"
"They used so much toilet paper they wiped themselves out"


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Best laugh I have had in ages -

https://www.amazon.co.uk/review/R3GDDEL1SC1QQ5


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

patp said:


> Best laugh I have had in ages -
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/review/R3GDDEL1SC1QQ5


Oh dear Pat, you should have put a warning with that.

PLEASE VISIT THE LOO BEFORE YOU START TO READ.

Like you I haven´t laughed that much for that long for ages.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

patp said:


> Best laugh I have had in ages -
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/review/R3GDDEL1SC1QQ5


It may be a measure of my feeling of isolation but I cried laughing at that!

Thank you Pat!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

jiwawa said:


> It may be a measure of my feeling of isolation but I cried laughing at that!
> 
> Thank you Pat!


I almost cried both ends. :surprise:


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Is it interesting that it's only the women have commented so far? Maybe the memories are too painful for the men!!!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I didn't want to say it had been around for some time Jean. 

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

raynipper said:


> I didn't want to say it had been around for some time Jean.
> 
> Ray.


So what, I bet it I read it again next week I would still need to visit the loo first :grin2:


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I have read it a couple of times. Cried laughing each time  I have sent it to my pregnant daughter but told her to visit the loo then sit down with her legs crossed


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I have been trying without success to find a lady's experiences of going to a public loo and finding no paper. The hilarity also brought me to tears as the detailed description was vivid.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

*As usual Raymond*

your wish is my command.:laugh:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Very similar Jan and thanks. The one I remember details more about trying to keep everything from the wet floor with handbag round ones neck all the time trying to find the little square off tissue paper her mother always insisted she carry. But of course the detailed description was hilarious.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

*This is a bit of a ramble*

But the ending is worth the listen.

Who is this ugly bloke is it one of the Rolling Stones?


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

A few options here to beat the boredom.

https://www.classcentral.com/report/new-courses-october-2018/

Terry


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

If you don´t hear from me for a while it will be because I´m ill with something other than the virus.>

I have found in my cupboards (I have many). 

1 packet of Milk rice best before 20/07/2019

1 long-life milk best before 25/07/2019

1 very dry packet of dried Apricots best before 30/08/2020 but they had been opened ages ago hence very dry. I soaked them over night and have boiled them.

The milk and some of the rice are now cooking in the microwave so thats my desert for today and a few more days :laugh:

I don´t think any of it will harm me because its being cooked anyway.
Just written a letter to my next door neighbour asking him if he will help me out with the one thing I have almost run out of, Motleys after meals sausage.
Roy, my neighbour, still goes to work, he is a driver for something to do with hospital deliveries.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Been nice knowing you Jan


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Yep.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

This rice is German stuff, its taking an age to cook in the Microwave, so I might still be here tomorrow if it don´t get cooked soon.:grin2:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

JanHank said:


> Just written a letter to my next door neighbour asking him if he will help me out with the one thing I have almost run out of, Motleys after meals sausage.
> Roy, my neighbour, still goes to work, he is a driver for something to do with hospital deliveries.


Ask and you will receive, 3 hours after he read my letter and Roy arrives with everything I put on the shopping list. :laugh:
I am extremely pleased, I think he is going to be my saving grace in this crisis.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

dghr272 said:


> A few options here to beat the boredom.
> 
> https://www.classcentral.com/report/new-courses-october-2018/
> 
> Terry


Wow! Such a lot of knowledge there!


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

How lovely of him 

I am struggling to organise a supermarket delivery for when we get home. Friends tell me that deliveries are all booked until APRIL! I then tried click and collect - still nothing 

We have decided to go to one of the French hypermarkets. Others have said that they got their supplies there as they travelled through.

We should be in quarantine for 14 days when we get home so we will need to have some stocks. Mind you, I think the takeaways are all still open. We could take a great big net and they could throw it at us!!!


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Just a reminder that April is only next week....

I would certainly take back as much as you can, if you are going via the tunnel could you stop at one of the hyper markets near that ? If you think that would be too busy, too empty of stock or just plain too....

Then there are big Hypermarkets virtually everywhere and many of them can be found on eg TomTom or other satnavs....


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I would try to shop well before the channel Pat. Maybe even well away from Paris to not only find what you want but not mingle with crowds. The larger the town the larger the crowds.

Ray.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Good points. Will do


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

A few more options....

For those of you who like a bit of structure in your lives; here's what various celebrities are offering you and your kids for free daily to help with their education while schools are closed:

9.00am - PE with Joe Wicks 



10.00am - Maths with Carol Vorderman www.themathsfactor.com
11.00am - English with David Walliams https://www.worldofdavidwalliams.com/elevenses/
12.00pm - Lunch (cooking with Jamie Oliver) https://www.jamieoliver.com/features/category/get-kids-cooking/
1.00pm - Music with Myleene Klass https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCQh2wgJ5tOrixYBn6jFXsXQ
1.30pm - Dance with Darcey Bussel

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/12410982643735920652.00pm - History with Dan Snow (free for 30-days) https://tv.historyhit.com/signup/package
4.00pm - Home Economics with Theo Michaels (Mon/Wed/Fri) https://www.instagram.com/theocooks

Non-daily events include:
Science with Professor Brian Cox, Robin Ince & Guests https://cosmicshambles.com/stayathome/upcoming-schedule
9.30am Wednesday 25 March - Geography with Steve Backshall

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1242058846941712385
For your older kids, here are 50 free revision resources for 11+, GCSEs and A-Levels:
http://www.eparenting.co.uk/educati...sources_for_gcse_a_level_11_plus_and_sats.php

Amazon cancelled the subscription of books and audio stories for children and students of all ages. As long as schools are closed, kids everywhere can instantly stream an incredible collection of stories, including titles across six different languages, that will help them continue dreaming, learning, and just being kids.

All stories are free to stream on your desktop, laptop, phone or tablet using the following link https://stories.audible.com/start-listen.

Hope this is helpful 😉


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Carol Vorderman, I´m sure her hair used to be dark, she´s now a blonde, bet she is covering up her grey.
I love my grey hair and wouldn't want to cover it, but its all the same colour, sort of grey blondie sort of thing.

I´m having German lessons with Duolingo at least an hour each day for the past month and it tells me I am "Tops" :grin2:


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

There is a huge difference between “Use by” and “Best before” 

I used to do very well out of a work colleague who was paranoid about “Best before” dates. He would often buy a weeks worth of lunchtime “treats” (M&S fresh fruit salad etc) then, when it came to the end of the week realise it was on its Best before date. He would then go to bin it! After a few occasions of “OI, give it here there’s nothing wrong with that” he would ask me first. 

My favourite trick was to say to him sometimes “You remember that xxx you have me last week? Well I’m still alive and well!” He didn’t alter his behaviour though. 

As my dear mum used to say. “You have two eyes and one nose, if it LOOKS OK and it SMELLS OK then it probably IS OK. That’s worked for me for the past 65 years. The modern generation have become fixated on best before/sell by dates. 

Last week just before the lockdown our local Morrison’s had three gammon joints in the “Get it quick, its reduced” section. Each was on that days date and priced at just under £8 each. No yellow sticker with the reduced price though. So Mrs P asks a member of staff to price them up, which she did. How many do you want asks the assistant once she has applied the labels. Depends on the price says Mrs P. The assistant replies one pound thirty two pence each. They are ALL now in our freezer! 

Andy


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Well I have decided to put together a virtual local village group. Ive laid down the gauntlet this morning on our village facebook group to get as many people as possible together to do a rendition of Lou Reeds "Perfect Day". A bit of a rip off of the BBC version from the 90s I guess that bono etc did.

Amazingly a fair few have jumped at the chance. Now I have to figure out the technicalities of recording the lot of them (Video and audio) remotely using nothing more than what they have in their houses such as iPhones, laptops etc. Should be a challenge especially with our crappy broadband. Dunno if its even possible.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Mrplodd said:


> There is a huge difference between "Use by" and "Best before"
> 
> I used to do very well out of a work colleague who was paranoid about "Best before" dates. He would often buy a weeks worth of lunchtime "treats" (M&S fresh fruit salad etc) then, when it came to the end of the week realise it was on its Best before date. He would then go to bin it! After a few occasions of "OI, give it here there's nothing wrong with that" he would ask me first.
> 
> ...


Good for her, I always buy the reduced price of thinks I like they either get eaten straight away or like MrsP in the freezer or cooked and sliced first then in the freezer.


----------



## shingi (Apr 18, 2008)

Like last year I am about to be glued to www.hawkandowltrust.org watching the Norwich Cathedral and Bath Cathedral Peregrine Falcons raise their chicks. Eggs have been laid and the Mums are sitting on them. Check out the webcams. Also the Rutland Ospreys www.Irwt.org.uk who are around the nest a lot now. Better than tv for me. Just checked the second link which doesn't appear to work. Just google Rutland Ospreys.
Linda


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm just waiting to get bored enough that washing and polishing my van seems like a treat!


----------



## shingi (Apr 18, 2008)

Christine600 said:


> I'm just waiting to get bored enough that washing and polishing my van seems like a treat!


Or the ironing even! 🤪


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

shingi said:


> Or the ironing even! 🤪


I have so little these days and it seems not many people actually do it anymore, but my basket of things to iron has got to have a few more items in before I´m getting the iron and board out.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

shingi said:


> Or the ironing even! 🤪


I have only 1 top that requires ironing.

I don't wear it any more!!


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

jiwawa said:


> I have only 1 top that requires ironing.
> 
> I don't wear it any more!!


Jean please understand, I didn't like your post in a pervy way. :wink2:

Terry


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

dghr272 said:


> Jean please understand, I didn't like your post in a pervy way. /images/MotorhomeFacts_2014/smilies/tango_face_wink.png
> 
> Terry


One of the drawbacks/benefits of the mobile site is you don't see any likes - but I like your post!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I like it.!!

Ray.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

JanHank said:


> My shoulders are knackered so can´t follow her instruction as much as would like to and have that shape. :grin2:
> 
> At least 1 hour every morning with my German course. Usually 1 1/2 - 2 hours walking with Mr. Mot.
> 
> ...


It probably read it the way I did first time... "I can even make myself F**T". Yes well, like undone housework, that's no problem when you're on your own! Now you made ME laugh!!!!:grin2::grin2::grin2:>


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

patp said:


> How lovely of him
> 
> I am struggling to organise a supermarket delivery for when we get home. Friends tell me that deliveries are all booked until APRIL! I then tried click and collect - still nothing
> 
> ...


A tip - Tesco update their days and slots overnight. I collared my last spot at 04h30. Put in a couple of items, checked out and went back to sleep. Remember to take your credit card to bed. :serious::wink2:


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Isolation messes with your sanity.


----------

